# Watch a movie together



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Would it be cool to watch a movie together? Some of us.
I don't know how we would do it, if using skype and one of us share his screen or something like that, but idk, maybe it would be fun to watch a movie together like that.
I don't have mic tho, i would only text but whatever.

A horror movie could be fun :smile2: or an anime :clap
*
People on Rabbit:*

Lohikaarme - Lohikaarme
MinatoMatoi - MinatoMatoi
AutumnPaws - AutumnPaws
finallyclosed - finallyclosed
Stoja - Stoja

*Movies Watched:*
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story (09/16/2017)

The Prestige (10/15/2017)

*Next Movie: ???*


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sure, I'd be up for something like that. But I don't have a mic/camera on this computer either.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.rabb.it/

Maybe with this?

+ tutorial on how to use it: https://www.trendingus.com/2016/02/09/how-to-use-rabbit/

The user who shares their screen will most likely have to have a Netflix account for it to work, I don't see any other way around it (legally at least).


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

We used to have an anime club here and we decided to watch an anime together. 
But we never did it. :blank

My internet is too expensive to watch a movie online, but if others are interested there are websites that let you sync-watch youtube videos with others. So if it's something on youtube it could be possible.
I've never tried them though, don't know how good they are, given that people have different pings speed and bandwidths.

It's a really cool idea nevertheless.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, we could try skype or that https://www.rabb.it/ thing. If anyone interested, at any moment wants to do a little test to see if it works pm me and we'll talk how and when 

That said, i don't think i can be the one sharing the screen, because my internet is not that good and i don't have Netflix 

Besides that... what movies should we watch? ^^ Any suggestions?



geraltofrivia said:


> We used to have an anime club here and we decided to watch an anime together.
> But we never did it. :blank


We can still do that if more people join us  Would be cool to watch together new episodes from animes we are currently following.


----------



## teardust22 (Jul 15, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Would it be cool to watch a movie together? Some of us.
> I don't know how we would do it, if using skype and one of us share his screen or something like that, but idk, maybe it would be fun to watch a movie together like that.
> I don't have mic tho, i would only text but whatever.
> 
> ...


Sure. How about thrillers too. Message is too short :/


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

Oooo could I join? I was actually suggesting this kind of idea not too long ago with some friends. I really suggest Rabb.it because I'm not sure how Skype would work.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

AutumnPaws said:


> Oooo could I join? I was actually suggesting this kind of idea not too long ago with some friends. I really suggest Rabb.it because I'm not sure how Skype would work.


Yeah of course! I would like to do a test with someone to see how that rabb thing works but i don't have netflix(if netflix is needed for that). If anyone is available at anytime just tell me and we can try to see how it works.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This sounds kind of fun, but I doubt any of you would want to watch a movie with an old guy like me.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> old guy like me


:twak


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Netflix gives you a 1-month free trial so if someone hasn't used up theirs already (I have) we could perhaps utilize that. It's a bit of a hassle but could be worth it if we do end up watching that film.



> To watch Netflix together on Rabbit, only one person has to have a Rabbit and Netflix account and up to 25 people can be in one room at a time. The person who created the room controls the play/pause/etc features. There's a chat bar that allows everyone a username and picture. You could even do voice or video chat if you wanted to.


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

We can set up a discord server and watch movies like that. If anyone is up for that kind of thing still.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bump to see if this goes anywhere. I'd be open to it


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> This sounds kind of fun, but I doubt any of you would want to watch a movie with an old guy like me.


You are not old! And anyone can join ^^

Yesterday i tried rabb.it and looks good. I joined a random room and they were watching 'The Den' and was fun to watch it and talk with other people  I'm registered in rabb.it with the same name as here. MinatoMatoi.

I have not tried the 1 month for free on Netflix thing yet. But knowing how bad my internet is i'm not sure if i should be the host


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

RealityoftheSituation said:


> We can set up a discord server and watch movies like that. If anyone is up for that kind of thing still.


I approve of the Discord idea, much better than Skype actually


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Yeah of course! I would like to do a test with someone to see how that rabb thing works but i don't have netflix(if netflix is needed for that). If anyone is available at anytime just tell me and we can try to see how it works.


Added you on Rabb.it as AutumnPaws  So everyone interested can communicate with each other more easily, I think we should use a Discord server as it's more easier on the cpu than Skype.


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

AutumnPaws said:


> Added you on Rabb.it as AutumnPaws  So everyone interested can communicate with each other more easily, I think we should use a Discord server as it's more easier on the cpu than Skype.


I'm currently watching Daredevil, I was thinking we could watch a TV series, it would be more fun than watching a movie imo.

Are you setting up a discord as we speak ? If so I'd like to join. My nick is "BbTalk"


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

RealityoftheSituation said:


> I'm currently watching Daredevil, I was thinking we could watch a TV series, it would be more fun than watching a movie imo.
> 
> Are you setting up a discord as we speak ? If so I'd like to join. My nick is "BbTalk"


I think so too. I'm waiting for Minato to respond and decide since their the one who brought up the idea!


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> You are not old! And anyone can join ^^
> 
> Yesterday i tried rabb.it and looks good. I joined a random room and they were watching 'The Den' and was fun to watch it and talk with other people  I'm registered in rabb.it with the same name as here. MinatoMatoi.
> 
> I have not tried the 1 month for free on Netflix thing yet. But knowing how bad my internet is i'm not sure if i should be the host


If you are not fixated about using legal services, I use PopcornTime. Maybe we can combine both of them instead of Netflix but the one streaming needs to have a really good internet connection.

PopcornTime is like a torrent probram but while you are downloading you can watch it. Don't have to wait for it to end.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

My Discord and Rabbit names are Simbelmyne and Lohikaarme, so add me on whichever is more convenient. I don't think I can be the host either unfortunately, I'd be lucky to get 10 MB/s on a good day


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> My Discord and Rabbit names are Simbelmyne and Lohikaarme, so add me on whichever is more convenient. I don't think I can be the host either unfortunately, I'd be lucky to get 10 MB/s on a good day


My max speed is 13 or 15 or smtn. I feel your pain.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't want to be like the leader of this whole thing. Anyone can say at any time "I want to watch this or that" , "Let's go to a random room in rabb.it and watch anything" I will probably join to anything if i can at that moment. I will get my discord downloaded and done later or tomorrow. Name will be the same as here and rabbit. MinatoMatoi.

Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Is either Saturday or Sunday good for everyone? I will be free from 9 pm EEST (Eastern European Summer Time) until about 2-3 am.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Seems fine to me.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, that's good for me too.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

hey I'm down for a movie sometime


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

These days i'm in the mood of watching REC again , i really want to watch it soon and i think it could be fun to do it together if you all want/agree.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

If I may add REC is a good choice. 'The Strangers' with Liv Tyler would also be a fun choice


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Have we agreed on the host/medium?


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> My Discord and Rabbit names are Simbelmyne and Lohikaarme, so add me on whichever is more convenient. I don't think I can be the host either unfortunately, I'd be lucky to get 10 MB/s on a good day


Added you on Rabbit. Gonna hopefully try to get to everyone!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

AutumnPaws said:


> Added you on Rabbit. Gonna hopefully try to get to everyone!


Hmm, I didn't get any requests  Could you give it another shot maybe? My Rabbit name is 'Lohikaarme', not 'Simbelmyne' in case they got mixed up.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Is there a movie playing today? I guess I could stop being lazy and get signed up.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I am "finallyclosed" on rabbit now too.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I added Lohikaarme and finallyclosed on rabbit.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I have accepted both your requests.

If anyone's interested in watching that movie today, just light the Lohi signal :b
I'll be online until around midnight EEST.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> I have accepted both your requests.
> 
> If anyone's interested in watching that movie today, just light the Lohi signal :b
> I'll be online until around midnight EEST.


Sorry, I was planning to but I fell asleep right before you posted this.  Another time?


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

So, we watch REC next Saturday or Sunday? We need to know who is able to be the host tho. (i can't  (i think))


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> So, we watch REC next Saturday or Sunday? We need to know who is able to be the host tho. (i can't  (i think))


I would host, but I don't watch horror movies anymore since it messes with my PTSD. I told y'all that you'd regret letting me join in.  I would probably watch it anyway, but I'm in a delicate situation right now with no anxiety meds.


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

I can't host because I'm actually hosting another Rabb.it group. ^^"


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> This sounds kind of fun, but I doubt any of you would want to watch a movie with an old guy like me.


I'm as old as you are and I wouldn't mind to try this out :clap, just for the novelty :group (if the is another movie). However I don't know how well that could work for me :eyes, as my internet is not always so good and that I'm so uninterested in so many genres, I still have in my "later" list all the Star trek and Star Wars movies :serious:, no joke, so I don't even imagine if I could stand 15 minutes of a bad quality movie that froze every 3 minutes. But I still would want to join even if at the middle of the thing I just :tiptoe.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh, when I talk about quality, I'm talking about the capacity of seeing it in high resolution/quality, not about the movie itself. Gosh, I keep missing where is the edit post button.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@finallyclosed It's ok, I had to go to sleep early anyway  
@MinatoMatoi Maybe we should pick a different film considering not all participants are into horror? I personally don't mind it but I think we should honor everyone's wishes regardless. 
@Sus y A newbie, I see! Welcome to our merry little band  (probably as far from 'merry' as can be but eh. :b)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> @finallyclosed It's ok, I had to go to sleep early anyway
> @MinatoMatoi Maybe we should pick a different film considering not all participants are into horror? I personally don't mind it but I think we should honor everyone's wishes regardless.
> @Sus y A newbie, I see! Welcome to our merry little band  (probably as far from 'merry' as can be but eh. :b)


A band is a band, so all cool (hopefully lol)! Awww! Thank you :grin2: :clap


----------



## Stoja (Dec 2, 2012)

I would be up for this!

So basically I just have to create a Rabb.it account and add you guys on there?


----------



## Stoja (Dec 2, 2012)

MinatoMatoi said:


> These days i'm in the mood of watching REC again , i really want to watch it soon and i think it could be fun to do it together if you all want/agree.


Ooooh.... REC! Gotta love Spanish horror movies:clap

I think I've already seen it twice, but wouldn't mind watching it again


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


> @MinatoMatoi Maybe we should pick a different film considering not all participants are into horror? I personally don't mind it but I think we should honor everyone's wishes regardless.


Ok  Which movie should we watch then?


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Stoja said:


> I would be up for this!
> 
> So basically I just have to create a Rabb.it account and add you guys on there?


Yeah, just say what is your username so i can add it to the list.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Sala Samobojcow?
The perks of being a wallflower?
Gone girl?
Girl Interrupted?

Just randomly suggesting some.


----------



## Stoja (Dec 2, 2012)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Yeah, just say what is your username so i can add it to the list.


Username = Stoja


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Stoja said:


> Username = Stoja


I added you on rabbit (i think, i hope it's you).


----------



## Stoja (Dec 2, 2012)

MinatoMatoi said:


> I added you on rabbit (i think, i hope it's you).


Yep!

I've added everyone whose name is in the list.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Sala Samobojcow?
> Gone girl?
> Girl Interrupted?
> 
> Just randomly suggesting some.


I like all of these 3, good choices.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, should we watch Sala Samobojcow next weekend then? If you guys agree.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Well, should we watch Sala Samobojcow next weekend then? If you guys agree.


Sounds good to me. Do we still need a host? I'll have to turn off my VPN for it, but I have a pretty good connection.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

This sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


> I like all of these 3, good choices.


<-- you gotta see brave little toaster someday, if you're interested

pan's labyrinth is another good one if you haven't seen it and are into fantasy


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> Sounds good to me. Do we still need a host? I'll have to turn off my VPN for it, but I have a pretty good connection.


Yes, someone needs to be the host. I can't, my internet sucks u.u

We can do a little test if you want whenever you can.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Yes, someone needs to be the host. I can't, my internet sucks u.u
> 
> We can do a little test if you want whenever you can.


Ok, I will read up on how it works and get back to you.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Count me in for Sala samobójców in the weekend.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Cool  Let's see if more people join us.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Do we watch the movie today or tomorrow? What do you guys prefer? I can both days.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Do we watch the movie today or tomorrow? What do you guys prefer? I can both days.


I will probably be able to later today. And tomorrow. I have to go grocery shopping this morning, but after that I'm free. I haven't looked into how to host yet, but I'm sure it's pretty simple.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I think I'm going to have to wait until tomorrow. I fell asleep and haven't even gone shopping yet.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> I think I'm going to have to wait until tomorrow.


Yeah, same here.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Whenever you guys are ready ^^ Maybe i should post the link to the room here so anyone can join as a guest if they want.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Crap. Somehow I forgot about this today. I had a bad night, that's probably why. I think it's too late for some of the members to watch tonight, so I guess we keep trying?


----------



## Alexander990 (Sep 10, 2017)

watching movie together is good idea, hmm i want some too but im living in asian. maybe with skype?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Danielle87 said:


> What are you guys going to watch?


Sala Samobójców. I believe it translates to Suicide Room.


Alexander990 said:


> watching movie together is good idea, hmm i want some too but im living in asian. maybe with skype?


We were planning on using the site rabb.it


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> Crap. Somehow I forgot about this today. I had a bad night, that's probably why. I think it's too late for some of the members to watch tonight, so I guess we keep trying?


Yeah, next weekend.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Mhm, next weekend for sure


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

So, do we watch the movie tomorrow?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> So, do we watch the movie tomorrow?


Sure. Maybe Lohi can give a good time to start.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Will 10 pm-2 am EEST be okay for you guys?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Have you guys managed to watch a movie yet?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Have you guys managed to watch a movie yet?


We are... ehem... making a valiant effort :b
Will you be joining in?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Will 10 pm-2 am EEST be okay for you guys?


Sounds good to me. Now I just have to remember. I wish I would get around to fixing my phone so I could just set an alert.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> Sounds good to me. Now I just have to remember. I wish I would get around to fixing my phone so I could just set an alert.


I can stay a little longer until 3 am let's say, but really don't worry too much about my schedule lol, I don't mind missing some parts of the movie if it comes down to it.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Sounds good to me. We can wait until you are available.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> We are... ehem... making a valiant effort :b
> Will you be joining in?


I don't know. If I can I will post here or send you a message.

You should post a count down in this thread telling everyone when a film is starting.

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20170917T00&p0=:&msg=Film&font=serif&csz=1


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

We don't know for sure the hour but we can try to put a link to the room and wait for a while for anyone interested in joining.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Do I need to have the movie downloaded in order to host it? I haven't researched it yet, but I figured I could start the download in the meantime if I needed to.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't think that is how rabbit works but i don't know for sure.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


I am ready to try hosting right now.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> I am ready to try hosting right now.


Great! Shall we wait a little longer to see who else wants to join? We can start the movie at 2:00~2:30 pm your time (MDT I'm guessing?).

Notifying people who have expressed interest...

@coyeyes
@geraltofrivia
@teardust22
@RealityoftheSituation
@slyfox
@f1ora
@cinto
@Sus y
@Karsten
@forgetmylife
@Ominous Indeed
@Alexander990
@AutumnPaws 
@Stoja


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Great! Shall we wait a little longer to see who else wants to join? We can start the movie at 2:00~2:30 pm your time (MDT I'm guessing?).
> 
> Notifying people who have expressed interest...
> 
> ...


I'm feeling a little nervous now that I looked into the hosting process. I can't seem to figure out how to verify that it's not going to show everything I go to in my browser. I also run a business on this computer/network so security is a big deal. I wonder if anyone else would be willing to try hosting, and I'll think some more about how the mechanics of it work. I don't want to let everyone down, so if nobody else can try then I will figure something out, but it just doesn't feel secure right now.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm going to have dinner now, i will join after i finish.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I think I understand how it works now. I'm just finding the best place to link to. I'll hopefully be ready in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> I think I understand how it works now. I'm just finding the best place to link to. I'll hopefully be ready in about 15 minutes.


Oh pardon, I forgot to link the extension you're supposed to use... 
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/share-on-rabbit/dplabnbcafdgpcjmibgkekpaejlfhnkl?hl=en

If you're worried about your private info showing you could just hide the bookmarks bar or create a new Chrome user to stream the movie. I think it only shows the tab you tell it to anyway.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Slight problem. Sala Samobójców is only available on DVD with Netflix. Should we try a different movie?


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't know what is available. But i will join to any movie unless i really dislike it.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> Slight problem. Sala Samobójców is only available on DVD with Netflix. Should we try a different movie?


This site is legal, maybe we can pick one from there?
http://www.popcornflix.com/all-movies

What about Oldboy or Monster? The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is a nice choice too.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> This site is legal, maybe we can pick one from there?
> http://www.popcornflix.com/all-movies
> 
> What about Oldboy or Monster? The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is a nice choice too.


I just started Star Wars Rogue One to test it out and a bunch of people have joined. Kind of feel bad about stopping it now. Does that sound ok for the movie?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah sure, no problem for me.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

https://www.rabb.it/finallyclosed Watching Star Wars Rogue One right now.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

@MinatoMatoi Since we agreed on hosting a movie weekly or at least every other week now, we should keep a log of all the movies we've seen so far in the first post


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


> @MinatoMatoi Since we agreed on hosting a movie weekly or at least every other week now, we should keep a log of all the movies we've seen so far in the first post


Good idea


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Wich movie should we watch next?

I really would like to watch REC with you guys.


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Great! Shall we wait a little longer to see who else wants to join? We can start the movie at 2:00~2:30 pm your time (MDT I'm guessing?).
> 
> Notifying people who have expressed interest...
> 
> ...


What's the latest news ?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I loved Gone Girl & wouldn't mind seeing it again, but no problem with REC either if everyone's down for that :] Though I'd imagine REC would be a little harder to find, being an indie Spanish film and all.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, the one who is going to be the host again should check when he can if these movies are available. Finallyclosed,can you be the host again for this weekend?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Well, the one who is going to be the host again should check when he can if these movies are available. Finallyclosed,can you be the host again for this weekend?


Yeah. I will check into it soon.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

So is everyone still up for the movie tomorrow? As per Ominous' idea, we could add a countdown to let the rest know when we'll be watching it if they want to join.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

i wanna watch, sign me up


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> So is everyone still up for the movie tomorrow? As per Ominous' idea, we could add a countdown to let the rest know when we'll be watching it if they want to join.


I'm still planning to host. A countdown would be nice too.

I just checked and Gone Girl and Rec are both not available for streaming on Netflix. That's the only site I've gotten to work with rabb.it, so I'm kind of stuck with it. If you all can find something you like that's on Netflix I'd be glad to host it.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I guess "Rec 4: Apocalypse" is on Netflix, if that's what you want to watch.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> I guess "Rec 4: Apocalypse" is on Netflix, if that's what you want to watch.


Nah, i wanted to watch the first one. I've watched Rec 4 recently.

I don't know how to check if a movie is available for us to watch


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Nah, i wanted to watch the first one. I've watched Rec 4 recently.
> 
> I don't know how to check if a movie is available for us to watch


If you guys want to make a list of movies for me to check, it would be pretty easy to check them all at once.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind.
The Cabin.
Whiplash.
Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind.
> The Cabin.
> Whiplash.
> Silver Linings Playbook.


Unfortunately all of these are only available on DVD with Netflix. And Amazon doesn't allow rabb.it with their movies. Want me to check a few more?


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Can we watch the movies on any website that is for that? you know... I don't care how we watch them, legally speaking..


----------



## teardust22 (Jul 15, 2017)

Does skype share screen work and gomovies or 123movies .-.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> Unfortunately all of these are only available on DVD with Netflix. And Amazon doesn't allow rabb.it with their movies. Want me to check a few more?


Or, you can say a list of 10 or 20 movies availables and then we choose which one to watch.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Or, you can say a list of 10 or 20 movies availables and then we choose which one to watch.


Sorry, I had a hangover today so I wasn't able to do anything. I'll try not to drink next weekend. I'll try to get to work on that movie list soon too.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Zodiac?
The Prestige?
Inglourious Basterds?
It Follows (horror)?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Zodiac?
> The Prestige?
> Inglourious Basterds?
> It Follows (horror)?


The last three are available!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I just watched Inglourious Basterds recently though.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

The Prestige :smile2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

MinatoMatoi said:


> The Prestige :smile2:


It's settled then :clap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MinatoMatoi said:


> The Prestige :smile2:


That movie is really good best magician movie ever. :yes


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Are we gonna watch it today or tomorrow?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Are we gonna watch it today or tomorrow?


Not really sure I can today, will tomorrow be okay?


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah, at least for me. I can both days.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Would you guys like to watch Dogville some time?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> Would you guys like to watch Dogville some time?


Sure, looks like a good movie. Do you want to watch both The Prestige and Dogville tomorrow? I have been having more energy this week so I would be willing to try hosting them both.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah , why not. I know nothing but i'm open to watch whatever you guys suggest.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> Sure, looks like a good movie. Do you want to watch both The Prestige and Dogville tomorrow? I have been having more energy this week so I would be willing to try hosting them both.


Hmm, I don't know if watching both of them is feasible, but either of them would be nice I suppose :]



MinatoMatoi said:


> Yeah , why not. I know nothing but i'm open to watch whatever you guys suggest.


There's still REC of course if you want to watch that instead, it's hard to find a version with English subs though.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Hmm, I don't know if watching both of them is feasible, but either of them would be nice I suppose :]
> 
> There's still REC of course if you want to watch that instead, it's hard to find a version with English subs though.


For whoever hosts 

https://sourceforge.net/projects/penguinsubtitleplayer/

https://subscene.com/subtitles/rec


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ominous Indeed said:


> For whoever hosts
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/penguinsubtitleplayer/
> 
> https://subscene.com/subtitles/rec


I don't think I can do anything with those since they are subtitle files that have to be used in a separate application than the browser window that I'll be streaming.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> I don't think I can do anything with those since they are subtitle files that have to be used in a separate application than the browser window that I'll be streaming.


If it the website or software mirrors the screen like Skype you can. If it just streams the video player itself I am unsure.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ominous Indeed said:


> If it the website or software mirrors the screen like Skype you can. If it just streams the video player itself I am unsure.


It only streams a url that you give it.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

BTW, I didn't forget about our movie today, I just had something else I needed to do and it ran longer than I thought. Maybe we should find a backup host.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah, would be nice to get more people interested in this. And more hosts.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

We can try again this weekend, right? ^^


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

MinatoMatoi said:


> We can try again this weekend, right? ^^




If anyone's interested in being our backup host, let us know!


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I thought more people would be interested in this


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> I thought more people would be interested in this


Sorry, maybe the next one I would be? I lost the track on the thread and I'm busy today (if it was today), but still would like to join it, the next time?

I find pretty cool this idea.:smile2:


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah  I'm here waiting for more people to come. We also need more hosts.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not watching anything right now, sorry  
I said i'm waiting for more people to come reffering to this thread hahaha


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

MinatoMatoi said:


> I'm not watching anything right now, sorry
> I said i'm waiting for more people to come reffering to this thread hahaha


Okey, well ... I have still seen the Prestige 3 times


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> ...


Finallyclosed where are you :crying:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

MinatoMatoi said:


> Finallyclosed where are you :crying:


Ah, sorry. I know I missed last week, I just didn't think anyone was that interested. I still have a netflix membership if you want me to host something today. What movie did we decide on? The one about magicians?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone interested in watching the movie within the next hour or so, hop aboard finallyclosed's rabbit room 



Ominous Indeed said:


> Okey, well ... I have still seen the Prestige 3 times


Aww too bad... I think it'd be more fun with you participating also  Maybe next time then?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

We could schedule a Halloween-themed movie broadcast for next weekend. What do you all say?


----------



## jiae (Apr 7, 2013)

this is a great idea~i have Rabbit c:


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> We could schedule a Halloween-themed movie broadcast for next weekend. What do you all say?


I usually don't watch horror movies, because I don't enjoy being scared or creeped out.  But I think I could make an exception for Halloween since you requested it. Better start suggesting some so I can see if they're on Netflix.


jiae said:


> this is a great idea~i have Rabbit c:


Glad to have you join us. We usually watch them on Sunday afternoon. Someone will post in this thread letting you know when it starts.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


> We could schedule a Halloween-themed movie broadcast for next weekend. What do you all say?


Good idea


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm out. Somebody else will have to get a Netflix subscription.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

finallyclosed said:


> I'm out. Somebody else will have to get a Netflix subscription.


Sorry to see you go. It was fun while it lasted


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I'd like to watch a movie next weekend. Supposedly I'll be at a place (here) where I can watch something on Netflix. I don't know if I can use rabbit. Netflix is on the tv here. Maybe I can hook up the account for us to use.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

finallyclosed said:


> I'm out. Somebody else will have to get a Netflix subscription.


Don't worry :smile2:

Is anyone here able to be the host?


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I am sorry this has gotten so inactive. I don't have my pc right now(it's broken) so i can't do much. If you guys want and manage to find a new host you can watch movies without me, np.


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

I've used rabbit a couple times before! 

I'd love to watch a movie/show/anime with you guys sometime. =D


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

We could watch an anime next time, what about Boku no Hero Academia?  Provided the host is into anime, lol.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


> We could watch an anime next time, what about Boku no Hero Academia?  Provided the host is into anime, lol.


That would be really cool :smile2:


----------

